

110 best books: The perfect library - edw519
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/arts/main.jhtml?xml=/arts/2008/04/06/nosplit/sv_classics06.xml

======
danohuiginn
Not a bad list. Strong Anglo-American bias, and no religious books (both
understandable). The 'books that changed your world' feels like a dumping-
ground for recent UK bestsellers that'll be forgotten in 50 years (Schott's
miscellany; Eats, shoots and leaves; A child called 'it'), but most of the
rest are bona fide classics. Better, many of them are classics that are still
fun to read.

------
jmzachary
A list that excludes Plutarch, Benjamin Franklin, and SICP is utter crap!

